# possibilities of receiving an invitation with 60 points on 5, August Round?



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi companions,

I am Sathiya, Telecommunications network engineer from India. Today, i went through the updated ceilings for all occupations and was glad to see that people having 60 points have started receiving an invitation for independent visa class (189)on 15 July round. But, 60 point holders were not considered for 1st July, 2013. Interestingly, people who lodged EOI's until 24 May, 2013 with 60 and 65 points have been invited. So, i guess that those who lodged EOI after 24 May, 2013 with 60 and 65 points (until end of July, 2013)will receive invitation on 5th August, 2013.

I also welcome everyone to comment on my perception so that we can share our knowledge.

Looking forward to hear from you guys.

Regards,
Sathiya

IELTS: 5 JULY, 2013 
EOI lodged: 09 JULY, 2013
INVITATION: ?? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

until June end would be appropriate. so give it wait for aug 5 or aug 19 round for invite.
All the best


----------



## ashik (May 11, 2013)

Interesting thread and thanks for this guys....

I can apply for my EOI in 189 category only in September with the new ACS results....so any idea how good are my chances with 60 points in the 189 category if I apply in Sep 2013.....any possibility to get invited this year???


Also if I get a invite towards the end of this year and if 2613 is removed from SOL next year, will I still be able to continue the process because I received the invite before the SOL change....any comments most welcome


----------



## Ishot557 (Jul 23, 2013)

ashik said:


> Interesting thread and thanks for this guys....
> 
> I can apply for my EOI in 189 category only in September with the new ACS results....so any idea how good are my chances with 60 points in the 189 category if I apply in Sep 2013.....any possibility to get invited this year???
> 
> ...


In my opinion, if you apply in Sept 2013, there is a good chance that you will be invited at most by Nov 2013. The reason is straightforward, there wont be much rush as was in July, as people were waiting for last two months for invites.

I think, even though 2613 gets removed from SOL(which wont happen as demand is high) next year and you do get invited by end of this yeas- you should be able to apply for 189 and can wait for CO..so you should be safe!!

cheers, all d best!!


----------



## ashik (May 11, 2013)

Ishot557 said:


> In my opinion, if you apply in Sept 2013, there is a good chance that you will be invited at most by Nov 2013. The reason is straightforward, there wont be much rush as was in July, as people were waiting for last two months for invites.
> 
> I think, even though 2613 gets removed from SOL(which wont happen as demand is high) next year and you do get invited by end of this yeas- you should be able to apply for 189 and can wait for CO..so you should be safe!!
> 
> cheers, all d best!!


Hi Ishot,

Thanks a lot for your comments...definitely instils some positive mood in me after my Victoria sponsorship got rejected.....Hoping for the best and wish you all the very best!!!

Also I see that because the ACS changes this year, many people might be forced to go for state sponsorhip....so do you see any reduction in the number of 189 applicants this year...I certainly sense such a thing.....but am not sure if it will affect the overall speed of the occupation ceilings getting reached....your comments are most welcome


----------



## ekantpahuja (Aug 9, 2013)

*60 points submitted on 27th JulyHi*

Hi,

I have 60 points, submitted EOI on 27th July under ANZCO 2633 group, any idea when to expect to get an invite....


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

too early.. u need to wait


----------



## Vincentluf (Jun 10, 2013)

As per DIAC:

Occupation ID Description Total EOIs onhand Remaining places
2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers 113 (EOI) 179 (Slots available)
2334 Electronics Engineers 178 256
2339 Other Engineering Professionals 214 193
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 691 462
2613 Software and Applications Programmers 1546 3467
2633 Telecommunications Engineering Professionals 205 186

According to this report when DIAC says that for 2611 there is actually 691 EOI, does this figure include the 190 application which are currently waiting for their sponsorship to be approved? If yes then all those who who have EOI of 60pts without State Sponsorship will still have a chance of getting invited. 

What you think, please share your thoughts.....


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Vincentluf said:


> As per DIAC:
> 
> Occupation ID Description Total EOIs onhand Remaining places
> 2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers 113 (EOI) 179 (Slots available)
> ...




Hi friends,

A very shocking news to people who lodged EOI's with 60 points under 6 occupations. 

Go through the below message posted by one of my friends on a discussion.

Originally Posted by terminator1 

i thought of sharing with you guys some info on the number of EOIs submitted Vs the no of slots available.

A useful info, i found on that link (mentioned below) is 
it was necessary to take this action before the 5 August 2013 invitation round to ensure that the occupational ceilings were not reached in that round and given the time constraints, it was not possible to consult beforehand. To demonstrate the continuing high level of demand for the six occupational groups, the table below shows the number of current EOIs onhand compared to the number of available places under each occupational ceiling:

Occupation ID Description Total EOIs onhand Remaining places
2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers 113 (EOI) 179 (Slots available)
2334 Electronics Engineers 178 256
2339 Other Engineering Professionals 214 193
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 691 462
2613 Software and Applications Programmers 1546 3467
2633 Telecommunications Engineering Professionals 205 186

Three of the six occupations are already oversubscribed and the other three occupations are expected to do the same in the near future based on continuing high numbers of EOIs being submitted. In this context, it was necessary to take this action prior to consultation.

link: Living and Working in Australia Forum With Immigration and Travel Information - View Single Post - NSW State Sponsorship Halt 5th August

people with 60 points will have a tough time. (its for ICT guys). 


Hi Terminator,

It's highly a discouraging information for 60 point holders who lodged their EOI's till now. This is really unfair. As my ocupation falls under telecommunications engineering professionals where 205 EOI lodged against 186 avilable places. Unfrotunately, I also lodged my EOI with 60 points on 09th July, 2013. 

However, still there is a ray of hope, at least for me as my scores will become 65 on 1st September, 2013. With 65, i guess, my chances of receiving an invite will be greater. Is 65 a good score enough to get an invite according to you?

But, what about our copmanions who applied EOI's with 60 points under theabove mentioned positions and who can't get additional points towards their work experience before next program year. I mean, whose experience currently lies between 3 and 4 or still remains within 5 years until july, 2013. 

It's really hard for them to feel the heat. Anyway, i hope everyone will be invited.

Keeping my Fingers crossed,

Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

ekantpahuja said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 60 points, submitted EOI on 27th July under ANZCO 2633 group, any idea when to expect to get an invite....


Hi ekant,

I also applied my EOI under 2633 group on 7th July, 2013 with 60 points. To be exact, my profession is Telecommunications network engineer.

with new scheme of selection for invitation, otherwise called pro-rata, we, 60 point holders need to wait for few more rounds. I hope that may be around, October, or perhaps, December, 2013, may be the time we expect invites.

Anyway, patience is the keyword for people holding 60 points. But, for sure, all having 60 points will receive invitations for sure but a delay is predicted.

Cheers!

Sathiya


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi ekant,
> 
> I also applied my EOI under 2633 group on 7th July, 2013 with 60 points. To be exact, my profession is Telecommunications network engineer.
> 
> ...


yes, it may take 3 or 4 rounds clear june backlogs


----------



## Ishot557 (Jul 23, 2013)

Facts we know:
-No invitations for flagged OC for 19August
-DIAC has deliberately slowed down visa process for number of reasons for flagged OC.
-DIAC is hoping and expecting from the trend that 65 pointers would persist throughout the year(THEY ARE WRRONG)
-DIAC is trying to clear to back log.
-Majority of people in EOI queue are people with 60 pt in flagged OC.
-DIAC is being discrete, secretive, malicious and non transparent (Bad signs)

In my opinion, july rush has got all 65+ in EOI queue n most of dem hav even got invites.
Cancelling EOI invites on 19 AUG will create a queue again of 65+ which might cover 165 odd places for 2OCT . DIAC is continuously evolving and making changes on the go and Is expected to spring some nasty surprises in near future. Other than that, 60 pt holders in queue will definately be invited, just a matter of rounds.

Wishing everyone best!!

"Pastures may appear greener on the other side of fence, but grass is always green where you water it" -Anonymous


----------



## epahuja (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi Sathiya,

Looked at skill select site and found 2633 ceiling reduced to 114 and 114 invitations already sent. Looks like its over for 2633 candidates... my agent also confirms this....

Do you have any further news....

IELTS - March - 6.5 7.5 8.5 8.5; EOI - 24th july; Invitation - ??: Visa lodge - ?? ; CO - ??; Grant - ??


----------



## epahuja (Aug 27, 2013)

how are you so sure that all 60 pointers will get an invite....


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

epahuja said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> Looked at skill select site and found 2633 ceiling reduced to 114 and 114 invitations already sent. Looks like its over for 2633 candidates... my agent also confirms this....
> 
> ...


Hello epahuja,

The ceiling defined for Telecommunications engineering professional group for the year July, 2013-June 2014 is 300. About 114 places have been filled by applicants already. But, unfortunately, DIAC misprinted this information on skillselect reports' page. They have committed many mistakes like this in earlier rounds also and will update the same in next round. Moreover, a cap set for an occupational group can't be modified for a program year but can be reduced or deleted in the next program year. So, there is no need to panic.

May i know about your occupation, when you lodged your EOI, how many points etc.

All the best for your invitation.

Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

epahuja said:


> how are you so sure that all 60 pointers will get an invite....


Hi epahuja,

See, now they are deploying pro-rate selection procedure for 6 occupations including telecom engineering group. So, equal number of invitations will be sent to people in each round. As far 2633 is concerned, 9 invitations per round is set. Hence, it is needless to say that 9 top candidates available during the selection round will be picked based on their points scores, visa date of effect in case two applicants clash with same scores, etc. But, in upcoming rounds, aspirants having better scores such as 70, 75 or 80 will be diminished drastically. Also, for our groups, they issued invites to a person holding 65 points who lodged EOI on 27/july, 2013. So, DIAC may be unable to find better scores in upcoming rounds coupled with its urgency to fill the cap allocated for the program year may open doors for 60 point holders to get invited.

But, again, there is a considerable delay is expected for 60 pointers. I mean, they need to wait for few more months to receive an invite.

Warm regards,
Sathiya


----------



## epahuja (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi sathiya, this is Ekant with new ID. I have 60 pts under 263312 like yours...


----------



## epahuja (Aug 27, 2013)

Can we find out how many applicants are in queue with how many points. ...


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

epahuja said:


> Can we find out how many applicants are in queue with how many points. ...


Hi dear,

Unfortunately, it is impossible to track the candidates's score, how many of them in queue, or their visa date of effects unless they themselves disclose the above information on various forums. But, i dont think that the people form our group who lodged EOI are registered as member on expat forum. I hardly can find few candidates under our category.

Warm regards,
Sathiya


----------



## epahuja (Aug 27, 2013)

Okay one lame question...What's visa date of effect .. don't understand that. .. Thanks


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

epahuja said:


> Okay one lame question...What's visa date of effect .. don't understand that. .. Thanks


Pahuja,

Invitations normally be sent to candidates based on point scores. visa date of effect means, the date you lodged your EOI providing that you don't modify any details changing your points. But, If you update your experience from 3 years to 5 years, or IELTS score from 7 bands to 8 bands, then the day you do these changes will be your visa date of effect.

For instance, if 2633 group has last visa date of effect of 26/07/2013, 12:00:00 Am means, a person who lodged EOI on 26th july, 2013 at the said time has got invitation. and he is the last person who was invited under this occupation.

So, visa date of effect is simply the date you lodge your EOI with complete details. However, it can be changed under some situations as i told already due to raise in IELST bands, work experience,age etc.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Dear all,

A new update on 2nd September, 2013 invitation round in skillselect's website.

Allocations for six occupations from 2 September 2013
Announcement, Newsflash, Quick reference for skilled workers, System Update
Aug
29
2013

We have continued to receive high numbers of EOIs from people in the following six occupations:

· 2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers;
· 2334 Electronics Engineers;
· 2339 Other Engineering Professionals;
· 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts:
· 2613 Software and Applications Programmers; and
· 2633 Telecommunications Engineers.
Due to this high level of demand, there will be limitations on the number of invitations issued for the remainder of the 2013-14 program year.

From 2 September 2013, half of the remaining places will be allocated for state or territory government nominations and the other half will be allocated for the invitation rounds for Skilled Independent and Skilled Regional (Provisional). These arrangements will be reviewed and we will advise if there is to be any change in the future.

Allocations for six occupations from 2 September 2013 » SkillSelect Support

DIAC is so cruel to give us many more headaches.

Still hoping for positive outcomes.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## gsr1603 (Aug 30, 2012)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear all,
> 
> A new update on 2nd September, 2013 invitation round in skillselect's website.
> 
> ...


So if I understood it correct and if we take the example of 2633, out of a ceiling of 300, 114 are already taken.

Remaining 186 will split into two.

93 will be open for all while other 93 would be for candidates coming via state sponsorship route.

Right?


----------



## Rupa Pankaj (Feb 26, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear all,
> 
> A new update on 2nd September, 2013 invitation round in skillselect's website.
> 
> ...


Hi Sathiya,

OOps

Does this mean, half of 4800-1333= 3467/2
1733 will be allocated to 2613 and the rest 1733 for state and territory???
and the same applies to all other codes??

regards
Rupa


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Rupa Pankaj said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> OOps
> 
> ...


Rupa,

Unfortunately, this is true. By taking my occupation as an example, i can elucidate this new rule.

My occupation, 2633 (Telecom engg) has 186 places left out of 300 positions allotted for this program year. This will be divided by 2 giving 98 places for state sponsored visas (190). The other half, i mean, 98 seats will be allocated for both 189 (independent skilled visa and Regional sponsored visa (489). I guess that they already started inviting only 9 people per invitation round from my occupation in last round also. However, this is no longer applicable. Now, they issue 4 (maximum, i guess) invites to people under 189 visa. Rest, 5 will be given to 190 and 489 according to my perception.

This damn reduces the chances of getting invited and especially, aspirants having scores such as 60 or 65 will be the major sufferers. Sorry to spread this negative news. Nevertheless, they also mentioned that depending on the future applicants of this year, this allocation may be modified back or diminished further.

With this ******** rule, the prediction of invitations becomes more and more complex. Also, it's needless to say that even people holding 70 or more may need to wait for few months.

This is applicable for all 6 occupations. 

Anyway, don't loose hope, at the end of the day, if DIAC is unable to get applicants from states sponsoring candidates under 190 visa, this scheme may be taken back.

Let's see.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

gsr1603 said:


> So if I understood it correct and if we take the example of 2633, out of a ceiling of 300, 114 are already taken.
> 
> Remaining 186 will split into two.
> 
> ...


GSR,

Yes, you are right. 93 seats are available for 190 visa (state/territory sponsored visa) and another 93 is again shared between 489 (regional sponsored) and 189 (skilled independent) visas.

However, this may not have negative impact on people with high scores such as 70, 75, 80 i believe.

Warm regards,
Sathiya


----------



## dragonfly21 (Aug 30, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Rupa,
> 
> Unfortunately, this is true. By taking my occupation as an example, i can elucidate this new rule.
> 
> ...


I am applying for EOI today with 65 points. Lets see how it goes 

IELTS R 9, L 9, W 8, S 8, O 8.5, EOI submitted: 30-8-2013 for 189 with 65 points


----------



## epahuja (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi Dragonfly,

Can you pls provide your contact details, wanted to discuss a few things....

Thanks,
Ekant Pahuja


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Rupa,
> 
> Unfortunately, this is true. By taking my occupation as an example, i can elucidate this new rule.
> 
> ...


Here is my calculation for 189 for 2613 (Every code) for 60 pointers.

Total invitations available for ICT (2613) is 3466. Now, as per the DIAC information on half of the invites for 190 and remaining half will be shared by 489+189.

Then, 3466/2 = 1733 

For (189+489), 1733 and for 190, 1733 invites for the whole program year.

Now, 1733/4 (As ICT 2613 has four subdivisions: SE, AP, DP, Test) = Approx 430 invites for every occupation code.

Now, for every code, 189 and 489 shares the invites, which means, let us assume the case of 50%. Thus, 215 invitations per code throughout the program year.

Now, since 20 more invitation rounds are remaining for the whole program year as it is twice a month, 215/20 = 10 invitations per round as per pro rata basis for an occupation. In this, let us assume 60, 65, 70, 75 and 80 pointers will be there.

*Considering the fair case, I say 6 or 7 invitations will go for any pointers above 60 leaving 3 or 4 maximum for 60 pointers for 189 in every round per occupation.*

Anyone has to add or correct anything ? This is just rough calculation as per current information available. I have taken the fair case *(Remember it is still not the worst case which I have considered)*

Best regards,
JR


----------



## SohamDiya (Aug 27, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Here is my calculation for 189 for 2613 (Every code) for 60 pointers.
> 
> Total invitations available for ICT (2613) is 3466. Now, as per the DIAC information on half of the invites for 190 and remaining half will be shared by 489+189.
> 
> ...


Hi,

But as per distribution between 189 and 489 it's normally a division of
1150- for 189 visa
100- for 489 visa

So, I believe it shouldn't be 50-50 for 189 and 489.
Which will leave some extra places for 189 applicants.

I would appreciate if you could update your predictions as I am curious like 
others to see when to expect an invitation.

Regards,
SohamDiya


----------



## SohamDiya (Aug 27, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Here is my calculation for 189 for 2613 (Every code) for 60 pointers.
> 
> Total invitations available for ICT (2613) is 3466. Now, as per the DIAC information on half of the invites for 190 and remaining half will be shared by 489+189.
> 
> ...



Hi again,

The other thing that I was thinking about is, they
have stopped state sponsorships already, and now saying 
that half of the places will be occupied by 190 visa.
May b they already have that many state EOIs in hand or?

I just new to expat forum. My apologies, if I said anything misleading.

Regards,
SohamDiya


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

SohamDiya said:


> Hi,
> 
> But as per distribution between 189 and 489 it's normally a division of
> 1150- for 189 visa
> ...


Hello SohamDiya,

You are right, until August, the distribution was exactly what you've said. But from this September onwards, a good news is that, they have increased the number of invitations for 189 by 100 to 1250. Please see in this link below in DIAC Immigration website.

SkillSelect

Well, there are two possible scenarios from now on (From September 2013):

1. Total of (1250 for 189 +100 for 489) = 1350 invites can be shared in any proportion say, 7: 3 or anything from September 2013.

2. Total 1350 invites can be equally shared (This is some worst case scenario which I have analyzed, so as not to get any new surprises if something like this happens). 

I do understand that, it is not very much practical to share 50-50, but it is also a possibility. If that was the worst case scenario, even then my point was 60 point people in queue will get an invite and that would be atleast 3 or 4 invites per occupation code every round. 

So, the best case would be, obviously more than this number. Hope you got it ? You need not have to worry, certainly I have assumed the worst case scenario in my analysis. Apparently, if they are saying 489 and 189 can share these many invites, then their prime object is to accommodate more 489, because in that way, the benefits for them would be higher than 189. It also in one way benefits the applicant. 

Hope everyone gets the invite sooner.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

SohamDiya said:


> Hi again,
> 
> The other thing that I was thinking about is, they
> have stopped state sponsorships already, and now saying
> ...


Hi SohamDiya,

Welcome to our beautiful forum, and you haven't said anything wrong at all, rather I appreciate your analysis and curiosity.

Well apparently, placing State Sponsorship gives one applicant various benefits such as, extra 5 points, no need to wait for invitation round but when the state finalize your application for sponsorship you get the invitation immediately without any waiting for the rounds every alternative Monday, and CO allocation will be fast and so the grant.

Also, if a state nominates an applicant, his/her profile will be stronger to get the grant soon. I do not mean that 189 will not be stronger though. 

So, applicants for SS is higher as it is a bit relaxed and easy to apply compared to 189 where one must have 60 points minimum,

By and large, they want to limit the number of software engineers influx to Australia, especially the applicants with low points due to high competition. That is why, since this month, the pro rata concept and other strategies are being done. Let us wait and see in this September 2nd round so that we can get a fair idea. Because, on August 19th round, we didn't had any invitation for Software engineers code ICT(2613).

Best regards,
JR


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

jre05 said:


> Hi SohamDiya,
> 
> Welcome to our beautiful forum, and you haven't said anything wrong at all, rather I appreciate your analysis and curiosity.
> 
> ...


When searching for jobs, do 190 ppl have more priority than 189?


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hello SohamDiya,
> 
> You are right, until August, the distribution was exactly what you've said. But from this September onwards, a good news is that, they have increased the number of invitations for 189 by 100 to 1250. Please see in this link below in DIAC Immigration website.
> 
> ...


Dear JR,

Please clarify, Whether VISA 489 is not on HOLD? There is a thread running which says family VISA 489 on HOLD.

Secondly why you have considered 7:3 when the 189/489 ratio is 12.5:1.

However, I agree that eventually chances for 60 pointers is too less due to crowed of 65+ especially in 2nd Sept round ( round after 27 days)

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

samkalu said:


> When searching for jobs, do 190 ppl have more priority than 189?


Hello samkalu,

Not at all, both are equal when searching a job. Employer is least bothered whether you're on 189 or 190, but on your skills and abilities to meet their expectations. If one is good at skills, it doesn't matter whether 189 or 190 and at the same time, if one is not up to the expectation of the employer, again it will not matter whether if one is on 189 or 190.

Employer is only behind whether one has the eligibility to work unconditionally without any visa restrictions or sponsorship problems. And both 189 and 190 have no restrictions. 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

sumdur said:


> Dear JR,
> 
> Please clarify, Whether VISA 489 is not on HOLD? There is a thread running which says family VISA 489 on HOLD.
> 
> ...


Hello sumdur,

I am really not sure about 489 Family sponsored category.

489 has two sub categories: 1) Family sponsored 2) Skilled migrant TR(Temporary Resident, which is regional sponsored).

I got invited for the second category which is 489 skilled migrant. And that is not in hold as you can see from their official website below. If there was any hold or change of plan, it would be updated in the below link.

Regional Development Australia - Southern Inland - Guidelines for Submitting a Skilled Regional Sponsored (Subclass 489) Visa Application

*Secondly why you have considered 7:3 when the 189/489 ratio is 12.5:1.*

I took this ration as an example to explain SohamDiya. It was just an example. However, I cannot completely agree with 12:1 as on date, we do not have any information on how the invites are going to be, with the changes that DIAC has announced just yesterday without any concrete idea on proportion of ratio between 189 and 489.

I understand that 50% for 489 need not necessarily be the case, but it is just the worst case scenario for 189 applicants with 60 points. As I was saying in my earlier post to SohamDiya, I have made my predictions considering worst case scenarios. 

60 pointers do get invitation, but it will be really low. My predictions at worst case was, approximately 4 invitations per code in ICT 2613 for 189 and for 60 pointers in that. Again, let me emphasize, it is worst case scenario, but it could be just relaxed by few more countable number of invitations only based on current information available. It will all be clear when we have results of Sep 2nd and Sep 16th invitation rounds and we would have a better clarity on the ratios, and the possible invitation timelines for those who stand in queue.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hello sumdur,
> 
> I am really not sure about 489 Family sponsored category.
> 
> ...


Yes JR, I agree nothing is clear and this is just a discussion.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## SohamDiya (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi JR,

Thanks for your reply. Do you think that the 
applicants with 65 points have a better chance
to get invited? And, since they already how more 
than 1500 EOIs on hand how will people be considered?
How many months maximum a person will have to wait
to get an invite?

Regards?
SohamDiya


----------



## SohamDiya (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi JR,

Thanks for your reply. Do you think that the 
applicants with 65 points have a better chance
to get invited? And, since they already how more 
than 1500 EOIs on hand how will people be considered?
How many months maximum a person will have to wait
to get an invite?

Regards,
SohamDiya


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

SohamDiya said:


> Hi JR,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Do you think that the
> applicants with 65 points have a better chance
> ...


Hello SohamDiya,

Well 1500 EOIs was during August 1st week, and now it would have been increased drastically. Well, I believe, 1500+ is comprised of all occupation codes and just not the software category(I guess). 

Well, if you ask me for Software 2613 category, I see that people from May 28th 2013 with 60 points for 189 are yet to be invited. But most of the 65 pointers and more, until last week of July 2013 have already got an invite.

So if one has 65 points, certainly in two or three rounds at the worst case should be invited, because as I said, the cut off date during Aug 2nd invite for Software category and for 65 points was July last week (approximately). So if there is no reduction in the number of invitations from DIAC for Software 2613 from Sep 2nd, certainly 65 pointers will be invited in 2 rounds or so. Again, it depends on the date when one has placed the EOI. 

For instance, if two applicants has equal points, then the ranking (When the EOI has been submitted) comes into comparison between those two applicants and the one who have placed first will get the invite. So you need not have to worry if you have 65 points. Its likely to be in September itself or at worst case in the first round of October.

Update us your timelines. Anyway let us wait for Sep 2nd invitation round, perhaps you get the invite too. The results from official DIAC website will be published only after 3 or 4 official days after the invitation.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Dear friends,

I received an email from skillselect last night stating that my work experience hss been completing 5 years and as a result, 5 more points have been added to my store making my points 65.

I don't know whether i should be happy about it following new rule. Else, it would have been great for me if the case is prorata selection scheme.

But, it said that if you are going through hell, keep going and enjoy your riding.
Only few more hours are there for invitation round. 

Keeping my chin up!

All the best to all my friends as well.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## epahuja (Aug 27, 2013)

Congrats Sathiya.. looks like change of fortune for you.. keep us posted with your invite....

Give me a suggestion.. I have 60 points with 6.5 in IELTS.. do u think its a good idea to appear for IELTS again to score 7 and take the tally to 70....? or shud I wait to get an invite...

i have appeared twice and each time one subject is stuck at 6.5 .. sometime speaking and sometime writing.. R & L are always around 8.5/9....

Thanks,


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

epahuja said:


> Congrats Sathiya.. looks like change of fortune for you.. keep us posted with your invite....
> 
> Give me a suggestion.. I have 60 points with 6.5 in IELTS.. do u think its a good idea to appear for IELTS again to score 7 and take the tally to 70....? or shud I wait to get an invite...
> 
> ...


Hi Dear,

Definitely, sitting for IELTS and scoring 7 bands in each section is a good option to choose from. This is particularly advised to those whose occupation is falling under 6 occupation that follow horrific rules (ha ha ha) for invitation.

If your occupation is in 2633 group, then please don't sit for IELTS. If you gain 70, then i have to go behind you for getting invited )

I just dropped a private message to you and revert back to me there.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## skcetarun23 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi sathya,

Did you have any luck with invitation.

regards,
Arun


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

skcetarun23 said:


> Hi sathya,
> 
> Did you have any luck with invitation.
> 
> ...


No buddy,

But, i expected that i won't be invited in this round for few reasons. I personally few people with better scores than me from my occupation. So, i thought that i had to wait for next round at least and it happened. It seems that the competition is high due to the fact that many aspirants are sitting for IELTS again and gaining some more points under IELTS and the invitation round did not occur on 19th august. As a result, all those star candidates also had to fight with slim people ilike us who hold 60 or 65 points. It's needless to say that they will beat us and it happened.

What about you?

Waiting for next round,

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## skcetarun23 (Aug 1, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> No buddy,
> 
> But, i expected that i won't be invited in this round for few reasons. I personally few people with better scores than me from my occupation. So, i thought that i had to wait for next round at least and it happened. It seems that the competition is high due to the fact that many aspirants are sitting for IELTS again and gaining some more points under IELTS and the invitation round did not occur on 19th august. As a result, all those star candidates also had to fight with slim people ilike us who hold 60 or 65 points. It's needless to say that they will beat us and it happened.
> 
> ...


Actually I am not expecting to get an invite this year 2013 -2014 and I have visa till next September so I believe when they reset the occupation I may get an invite.

Lets hope for the best.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

skcetarun23 said:


> Actually I am not expecting to get an invite this year 2013 -2014 and I have visa till next September so I believe when they reset the occupation I may get an invite.
> 
> Lets hope for the best.


Arun,

Why cant' you explore other options to enhance your points rather than sitting in dele till net program year.

May be, you can sit for IELTS and score 7 or 8 bands in each section to add 10/20 points to your current score. Definitely, you will have greater chances if you go for ILETS.

wishes,
Sathiya


----------



## skcetarun23 (Aug 1, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Arun,
> 
> Why cant' you explore other options to enhance your points rather than sitting in dele till net program year.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, I got 60 points including IELTS (7 in each section after 6 attempts) and I can't use my work experience as it is an internship with stipend and my contract will experience only in January so unfortunately I ran out of options that's y I have to wait.


----------



## epahuja (Aug 27, 2013)

Haven't seen any message from you. ...


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

epahuja said:


> Haven't seen any message from you. ...


Mate,

I sent you a private message and check your private message folder.

Revert back to me.

Rgerads,
Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

skcetarun23 said:


> Unfortunately, I got 60 points including IELTS (7 in each section after 6 attempts) and I can't use my work experience as it is an internship with stipend and my contract will experience only in January so unfortunately I ran out of options that's y I have to wait.


Arun,

I can understand your situation. But, you don't need to wait for next program, year. i strongly believe that 60 point holders will be invited in later months of this program year itself, say, December, or perhaps, January in worst case based on upcoming candidates' scores. May be, your waiting time will be longer than expected.

If you want to restrict yourself to only one state where you can see abundant jobs, then you can apply for state sponsorship and get the additional points of 5 making your score 65. With SS, the probability of visa refusal is very narrow, about, 0.0001% if all documents are genuine. So, i would like to suggest you the same strategy if you are eager. 

Are you in Melbourne currently?

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi friends,

SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 16 September 2013 Results

Invitation results for16 september are out and here is my analysis about the invitation round and possibility of getting invited for 65 points.

After looking at results, i am happy that now out of these 6 occupations, 5 have been started inviting 65 point holders. In other words, number of 70/75/80 pointers have been diminished to some extent. 

As a result, i am sure that future rounds will open the doors for many 60 pointers as well. Moreover, we can presume that in upcoming rounds, the points scores of new applicants may not go beyond 70/75. In short, this is a good sign and relief for people having 60 points.

My personal opinion is that 60 point holders who lodged EOI earlier in this program year, perhaps, May, June, July under these 6 occupations might be surprised with invites in couple of rounds. Perhaps, within December, Jaunary or February, number of people holding 60 points invited will witness positive trend 

So, cheers all and success will be ours!

Sathiya


----------



## epahuja (Aug 27, 2013)

Have a question. . In case visa application is filled for the whole family now, is it mandatory for the whole family to enter before the last date of entry? Or can only primarily applicant enter and dependents can enter later. ... Any inputs?


----------



## skcetarun23 (Aug 1, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Arun,
> 
> I can understand your situation. But, you don't need to wait for next program, year. i strongly believe that 60 point holders will be invited in later months of this program year itself, say, December, or perhaps, January in worst case based on upcoming candidates' scores. May be, your waiting time will be longer than expected.
> 
> ...


It is a good idea and yes I recently moved from sydney to melbourne.

regards,
Arun


----------



## epahuja (Aug 27, 2013)

Been a silent group... was wondering when do you expect skillselect to update last round status? ???


----------



## vaibkv (Apr 12, 2015)

So I have a question here - if ACS was done with experience as 4 years but now experience has increased, then are you guys able to update your EoI profile saying that experience has increased and you get more points? My question is simple - how to update your EoI/ACS to get more points on increased experience


----------



## imdips (Oct 3, 2016)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi ekant,
> 
> I also applied my EOI under 2633 group on 7th July, 2013 with 60 points. To be exact, my profession is Telecommunications network engineer.
> 
> ...




Hi Sathiya,

Thanks for such a *gud* support, I have followed *ur* threads and *gr8* that *u* received the Visa.

I am telecommunication *engg*. from India and looking to apply for 189 visa under code: 263312. Could *u* *plz* share *ur* mail address or mail me at <*SNIP*>
*
Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html 

Also, please do not use text-speak in your posts (see Rule 6). kaju/moderator*

I have few queries and would like to get in touch with you for help.

Thanks.


----------

